# the WORST case companies?



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

to show people new here name to avoid. i reccomend antec, and 1 aspire (mine lol)


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I must put HP on the deffinate-avoid list. Their version of "tech support" is "Sorry, your warranty is voided!"

Also, another name to avoid is Microsoft. :tongue: If you know a little about your computer, you can do just fine on Linux--if you do a little research. I'm having more luck with Linux than I am Windows.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

My aspire case seems quite flimsy


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

BCC, Broadway Comp Corp. They are garbage! I've owned two (don't ask why I bought a second...) and both sucked miserably.


----------

